# docusate sodium



## Genie75 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello, Well I just went to the doctor's today. I feel like my doctor doesn't care :-( Feel like I'm thrown between my doctor and my GI. Like my GI won't listen to me (won't even let me describe my symptoms. Goes exclusively by test results). So I went to my doctor's today to explain to her about my constipation. I used to be predominantly D but now have switched to C. I swing between C and D. I do not get the type of C where I do not go to the bathroom for over a day. I get the type where I do go, but they are dry feces, and my body cramps up when my body tries to expel them, and I often experience my temperature rising and I tend to get to the point where I collapse. I have started taking a stool softener called docusate sodium to prevent the stools from getting that dry, and causing the cramping. I have taken it for 3 days so far, and it is keeping all the food moving, so my anxiety of having a cramping attack and collapsing are reduced now. I am going to try reintroducing some food back in while taking the docusate sodium as I have less fear now. Anyone ever take docusate sodium for long periods of time? My doctor said it is fairly safe. Genie


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi genie sorry you've been feeling so bad--glad the docusate sodium is helping.i have ibs-c. i used to take docusate sodium--took it daily for a long time--at least ten years. never had any problems with it. and yes my doc said it was safe too. and it did help with the c---softened things up. and of course i drink a lot of water.and sorry about your doctor problems too. it's so frustrating to have a doc who won't listen, won't take you seriously, doesn't care. hopefully you can find a better gastro doc---it's hard though--i know..


----------

